# Lost and found apps?



## Trish9932 (Jul 11, 2020)

Has anyone found a good list of lost and found apps? I found many, but they seem spammy, or not related. I see many facebook posts get comments to post on Nextdoor and whatnot or Pet Harbor, but they are full of spam.

Is there an app that looks like the Uber of lost and found? Where you can put stuff on a map? Like a map based lost and found ? I came across one, but seems new and not too many posts there.


----------



## puppuccino (Jul 10, 2020)

There is a website called DogLost but it’s a bit hard to navigate I’ve found.

HaVing said that, it seems to be a somewhat popular service for that kind of thing.


----------

